# For those who cared....



## icemn62 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am back.  Since I don't smoke cigarettes anymore, I have not had smoke in my life for what seems years....I have been gone for maybe a month or so, but it seems like years.  I stopped cooking on the weekends and in my free time, to get the younger daughter married off.  

The ceremony was beautiful, and she was as all brides are, a beautiful bride.  The yong couple have gone on their honeymoon, and their lives are finally going to be settled into the routine or normal any day now.

That means, that I am going to be smoking again REAL SOON.  I have not decided what it is going to be to start things off, but what ever it is, I will treat it with respect, and drink a few cold ones during it's journey towards BBQ Nirvana.  Think I will be lighting fires on Tuesday, and will be taking left overs to work on Wednesday.  This way I think my work friends will be able to smell good que coming from the break room real soon.

Hello to the new members who came while I was gone, and Congrats to any new members to the Order.  I can not wait to grab me a cold one, and get back to the sweet blue life style.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 25, 2006)

Gary
Welcome back...congrats on such a wonderful occasion.
Missed your posts and pics..and humorous witt..now it's time to get back down to business..I'll be anxiously awaiting the faint whisps of smoke from the west..to arrive here in Ct..
Welcome back...
Later
Richard


----------



## monty (Sep 25, 2006)

Good to hear from you again, Gary! Time to fall back into that comfy old rut and enjoy the peace and quiet as your life is now back in your own capable hands!

I extend my best wishes to the newlyweds and wish them a happy and successful marriage with lots of love and grandchildren to sit on your knee! I just know they will make you proud! God bless them!

Cheers!

Is it smokin' yet?  :)


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome back! Hope ya got enough cash left so you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t have to smoke muskratâ€¦not much left when ya skin em out! LOL  :roll:


----------



## Dutch (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad to have you back, Gary! My congrats as well to the newlyweds. Planning on a smoke this week meownself-since I'm off on vacation. :D Looks like it's going to be smoked stuffed pork chops!! Yum yum


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome back Ice,

Congrats to the newlyweds.  I second Carl's thoughts on the muskrats :P 

Looking forward to some food porn soon.


----------



## meowey (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it lit yet??

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome back Ice. Have you got the menu figured out yet. You should've catered the wedding.


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Iceman*


Welcome Back!

Hope the kids have a wonderful time on their HoneyMoon!


ranger72 :)


OTBS # 14


----------



## doug123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome back Gary!

Glad everything went well.

Good to have you back  :D


----------



## buzzard (Sep 26, 2006)

i cared ice.....i cared
i woult sit watching the smoke rolling from the smokestack and wonder where is the ice man?


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good to see you on again Gary.

Congrats on the wedding and all


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the good feeling all.  Of couse nothing goes the way we wish it to go.  i knew i had put to bags of charcoal in our service locker off the alley.  I remember carrying them out there, and putting them in the locker, it was on a Sunday, at about 5:00 pm.  I remember talking to a neighbor upstairs when I went back inside to put away the key.  I really have detailed memories of doing this.  Why when I went out to grab 1 bag, was there no COAL!  Who would leave all the other junk in the bins, and only take my coal?  There is a new electric scooter my son got for Xmas, never used.  Rode it Xmas day, in the bin...There are bags of old clothes the wife is saving for some reason, still there.  My coal GONE!  

Off the Home Depot to pick up some more, so the smoke will have to wait until Saturday, and lets see what goes wrong then.  No damn mathces the way somethings are happening for me.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 26, 2006)

ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:   Been there, done that, got the t shirt :D


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Gary, You better buy some matches too, Bro! :P


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 27, 2006)

Was it old Kingsford?

:0


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome Back from one of the new guys. Glad things went well.


----------

